# Remote Start in 06' Kia Sedona (Newbie)



## deputyrj (Dec 3, 2007)

I am looking to install a Viper Remote Start in my wife's 2006 Kia Sedona Minivan and need help. The van has factory fobs that include: unlock/lock/passenger side power door/driver's side power door/rear trunk/ and panic buttons. The problem is I am trying to find a remote start that will allow me to get rid of the factory fob and strictly use a Viper remote start. I was looking at the Viper 160XVL but want to make sure it has enough auxillary ability to control all 5 functions (who needs panic alarms).

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Deputy!
They have an all in one unit so you would have the panic too. Or you could just hook up the remote starter to the horn?
With both sliders it's gonna be tuff, as you'll need the extra channels from a regular starter.I assume the factory one has this, I been out of the loop for a few months as far as these go. So I'm not familiar with the 160 viper, as long as the unit has the five channels then you'll be good to go. But these usually cost the most of them all too.....
Standers remote starters have the door lock/unlock so truly all you need is three channels extra.
Aslong as the unit has them then, also I lost access to my factory wire guides so can't help you in that department either. You sound as if you have done a few before so if you need any advice let me know!


----------



## deputyrj (Dec 3, 2007)

I've actually never installed one myself nor will I being doing it this time. I will have a "shop" do it I would just like to know what the hell I am talking about before I go in the store. It will hopefully save me a lot of salesman time I dont want.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK,
LOL :laugh:. They should have what you want they can also add channels to the older models too(so you know).
They usually sell the unit first then everything like you want cost extra, like door looks. They will say for locks and trunk 75.00 above the stated price. Usually these place's have coupons in the phone books yellow pages or they advertise too, locally.
Just Make sure there DEI certified, they make the units (viper)=Directed electronics Inc. Not Dale Ernheart Inc :tongue:, Or MECP Certified that's a 12 volt test for installers. And listen closely when they talk about warranty! Also make sure everything works and you understand it before leaving the place.
One last thing keep the owners manual and read it throughly too, some places don't want you to have this , SO ASK FOR IT IF THEY DON"T OFFER IT TO YOU. We used to throw it away so they needed us for help .
Good luck let me know how it goes.......


----------



## deputyrj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I am pretty sure I am going to get the 160XVL I am just waiting on them to give me a price.


----------



## arat123 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello folks I have a viper550hf alarm with autostart on 1994 jeep grand cherokee. the problem is the car starts up when i press the keypad but shuts down in 5 seconds??? 
Any ideas????


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Rat,
Usually something is not right so the starter shuts down to be safe, or is not hooked up correctly. Check all connections make sure they are good, then check all fuses in the car too as it did work before so......... Somtimes a tune up will do it too.
If you need more start your own thread if you would make it easier to help you.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

For the Jeep:

Constant 12V+ Red/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Yellow/Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Blue/Gray Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Orange/Black Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Gray/White Coil 
Brake Switch White Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin n/a Works with Dome Light 
Parking Lights Blue/Red Left of Steering Column 
Head Lamp Tan/Black Light Switch 
Hood Pin n/a 
Factory Disarm Purple/Yellow (-) Driver's Kick Panel Black Connector 
Door Trigger Yellow (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Orange/Purple Driver's Kick Panel Black Connector 
Door Unlock Pink/Purple Positive Trigger 
Horn Wire Gray/Orange (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Light Blue, RF=Brown/Purple 
Windows Down LF=White, RF=Purple


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

nice resurrection this old post....


----------

